# Burglarproof home



## dillard (Nov 24, 2016)

A burglary happened in my neighborhood 2 weeks ago. Since then, I was just thinking what I could do to make my home burglar-free. From my neighbor,I came to know that the thief used the windows as his way of entry to the house. None was harmed. But some valuables were stolen. He told that he had some security alarm connected but it was of no use. Can anyone suggest me some better methods for making my home burglary-free? I read some articles and also googled it too. I was confused reading about all the intelligent smart home security. They referred to using  some techniques like  grilled windows, Plexiglas etc. Will any security monitoring devices like CCTV connected to my mobile help me? Does anyone have any experience using any effective ideas? Please do share here


----------



## conarb (Nov 24, 2016)

Laminated glass in your windows, if you have a sliding glass door replace it with a high-quality one, solid core doors with high-quality hardware, I'm not a fan of burglar alarms, they go off too much by accident.


----------



## dillard (Nov 24, 2016)

conarb said:


> Laminated glass in your windows, if you have a sliding glass door replace it with a high-quality one, solid core doors with high-quality hardware, I'm not a fan of burglar alarms, they go off too much by accident.


Ok. Thank you so much for your suggestion.


----------



## Msradell (Nov 24, 2016)

conarb said:


> I'm not a fan of burglar alarms, they go off too much by accident.


That's just the fallacy. A home burglar alarm if installed and used correctly does not go off by accident! We've had them in homes for over 25 years and I can tell you for a fact that they don't go off accidentally or without cause. Some of the cheap systems may but as long as you install a quality system they don't cause problems.


----------



## cda (Nov 24, 2016)

I like this::

https://ring.com/pro

And this you can also monitor through a cell phone 

https://www.supercircuits.com/8-camera-hd-tvi-ir-security-system-sys8qte8

Plus 

Get an outside dog that barks.


----------



## cda (Nov 24, 2016)

So Dillard

Are you in something related to construction??

Or just "forumbombing"??


----------



## fatboy (Nov 25, 2016)

Me thinks also.....


----------



## cda (Nov 25, 2016)

fatboy said:


> Me thinks also.....




You like that word??

I am going to copyright it


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 30, 2016)

This is not the right forum for this. Try a forum that burglars would use. Burglars would be the experts.


----------



## tmurray (Dec 1, 2016)

Theft is usually driven by opportunity. As long as you are a less attractive than other homes in your neighborhood, you will be at a low risk for theft. Where I grew up there were a lot of bears and we had a saying; I don't have to outrun the bear, I just need to outrun you.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 1, 2016)

Watch "Home alone" there's some pretty good ideas right there! 

I kinda like the box of dog poop on the porch for the porch bandits!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 1, 2016)

You likely already have some basics in place such locks, lights and discontinuing delivery while on vacations.

The question really is what does a burglar look for?
For example
Do you flash your wealth? Are lights turning on and off (timers) to fool someone might be home? Is the house on a through road or dead end where neighbors notice coming and goings. Are there dogs outside; better at alerting neighbors than dogs inside that can be compromised. Are the entry points highly visible from the street or are they blocked from view with trees and shrubbery?


----------



## ICE (Dec 1, 2016)

Visit a thrift store and obtain the biggesist tennis shoes that they have.  Leave the shoes outside the doors.  Bloodstained helps.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 1, 2016)

A large water bowl for a dog at the door
"I love my pitbull" sticker on the window
https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/PLF/January_Webinar/PLC3.asp?id=Jan2016PLFPromo&sid=PLC3

https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/pdf/Home_Defense_2016.pdf


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 2, 2016)

I had a couple of break-ins and the damage of them breaking in was always a higher cost that what was taken. So I just leave the house unlocked now.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 2, 2016)

The "44" shell casing laying on the front porch must be working!


----------



## mark handler (Dec 2, 2016)




----------

